# Hello from  Northern Wisconsin



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm glad i found this place. I have always had a love for cooking. I have a wife and 2 young children , i m retired ( early ) and i do all or most of the cooking in the family . I would be considered a hobby farmer, and i try to use the resources i have on my land for our needs here. I use a GMG daniel boone for most my smoking but now i want to build or buy something with more cooking space. I like to make enough food when i smoke then vacuum seal it, but am limited by the foot print of the GMG.
Life is good. Thank you , Patrick


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello Patrick welcome to SMF. Glad you found this sight.  Lots of good info here and chit chat is always a good time.


----------



## HenryB277 (Nov 11, 2019)

welcome Patrick


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you guys i appreciate it . love being here chatting with you


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Hello Patrick welcome to SMF. Glad you found this sight.  Lots of good info here and chit chat is always a good time.


Thank you Peachy, we have a good time in the chat room


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

HenryB277 said:


> welcome Patrick


Thank you Henry, i like chewing the fat with you in the chat room


----------



## HenryB277 (Nov 11, 2019)

sticky fingers said:


> Thank you Henry, i like chewing the fat with you in the chat room


 Like wise and here is to another


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2019)

sticky fingers said:


> Thank you Peachy, we have a good time in the chat room


What are you retired from?


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> What are you retired from?


i was a union heavy equipment operator for 35 years , ( finish blade operator) mostly road construction new residential.  TY Peachy


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

HenryB277 said:


> Like wise and here is to another


Thank you Henry


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey Sticky what type of smoker are you looking for?


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Hey Sticky what type of smoker are you looking for?


I dont know i might build one , i have some things on the property that would work for a smoker.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 11, 2019)

*Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.*


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

kruizer said:


> *Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.*


Thank you kruizer, i know you are in the cold like me. 10* as of right now


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 11, 2019)

sticky fingers said:


> I dont know i might build one , i have some things on the property that would work for a smoker.



Sweet. I built one out of a 500 gallon propane tank. Lots of good info on this forum on builds. Also lots of good people here to help with any questions. Do you wanna see a link to my build?


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

oh yes please send one , peachy i would love to see a link to your build


----------



## desertlites (Nov 11, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Patrick and also to the chatroom, glad to have another like minded as most the rest of us in there. Looking forward to whatever you decide to build in a smoker.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 11, 2019)

desertlites said:


> Welcome to the forum Patrick and also to the chatroom, glad to have another like minded as most the rest of us in there. Looking forward to whatever you decide to build in a smoker.


Thank you desrtlites, im having fun talking to you guys


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard Patrick!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 12, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome aboard Patrick!
> Glad to have you join us!
> Al


Thank you so much SmokinAl, its a nice place here.


----------



## gary s (Nov 12, 2019)

Good afternoon and welcome from a Cold East Texas, and the Best Site on the Web

Gary


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 13, 2019)

Welcome from Green Bay.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 13, 2019)

gary s said:


> Good afternoon and welcome from a Cold East Texas, and the Best Site on the Web
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary.


----------



## Hardwood (Nov 13, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Welcome from Green Bay.


Hello neighbor, i'm on the other side of the state near MN


----------

